# Douglas Diablo wheels



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm looking at a set of 12x7 douglas diablo wheels with a 4+3 offset. I'm going to run a 30x12x12 tire on a IRS 650 brute will that give me a wide stance or will I need to choose a different wheel. I love the wide look. I know this is covered a million times...i'm sorry.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Wide offset...SRA offset is 2+5. 
4+3 won't be all that wide, but I think it should be a tad bit wider (maybe an inch) than the standard IRS offset which is 5+2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^ Should be 1" wider. By the measurement.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Wide offset...SRA offset is 2+5.
> 4+3 won't be all that wide, but I think it should be a tad bit wider (maybe an inch) than the standard IRS offset which is 5+2


So I just looked up wheels for a SRA in a 2+5 4-100 bolt pattern Which will bolt up to my IRS. I plan on running these on all wheel positions on my brute. Pretty common or am I asking for trouble?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Wide offset...SRA offset is 2+5.
> 4+3 won't be all that wide, but I think it should be a tad bit wider (maybe an inch) than the standard IRS offset which is 5+2


I don't know man, might be all smoke but..need to be carfull with putting 2+5s on IRSs. That's a killer on the bearings and other parts. As I have always understood it, on an IRS, the first number, the part the goes in, should aleays be the larger or not more then the second..or the part the goes out because of the suspension. I use 4+3s or in this case 5+3s.."3s" being the magic number here...for all my aftermarket wheels. The set I am running now, 14s with a 5+3 offset all the way around with 11s on back keeps me under 50" wide...and I think the 3" still gives it a deep look without any bearing, ball joint or broken knuckle issues. I know some folks do run the SRA offsets on their IRSs, but...at what cost? I'm at 3300 miles now and still on my factory ball joints,knuckles/bushings and bearings.

Check it out.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> I don't know man, need to be carfull with putting 2+5s on IRSs. That's a killer on the bearings and other parts. As I have always understood it, on an IRS, the first number, the part the goes in, should aleays be the larger or not more then the second..or the part the goes out because of the suspension. I use 4+3s or in this case 5+3s.."3s" being the magic number here...for all my aftermarket wheels. The set I am running now, 14s with a 5+3 offset all the way around with 11s on back keeps me under 50" wide...and I think the 3" still gives it a deep look without any bearing, ball joint or broken knuckle issues. I know some folks do run the SRA offsets on their IRSs, but...at what cost?
> 
> Check it out.


Very well put. I do NOT want to put extra stress on any parts. After seeing your pics of the silver brute I'll be happy running the 4+3's. I found this thread of the blue brute at the bottom. I think it looks good but a tad overkill. 

http://forum.highlifter.com/m2156340-print.aspx


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I ran them for a year w/ 29.5's w/ no issues.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> I ran them for a year w/ 29.5's w/ no issues.



I'm assuming 2+5? Any regrets?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nope loved them.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

There ya go...maybe its all smoke afterall.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

2+5's it is. If it breaks stuff it needed to be replaced anyway!! pics to come. :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I ran 2+5 Troopers w/29.5s under my 6" Catvos for a little less than year myself...only regret is that I no longer have them. Never had any issues with them that I havnt had from every other set of wheels I've ever had. 60.75" wide under the 6" 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anyone have pictures of the diablo's in 3+5? Ive only ever seen them in IRS offset and would like to see what they look like.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Waddaman said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the diablo's in 3+5? Ive only ever seen them in IRS offset and would like to see what they look like.


I didn't know the diablo came in a 3+5? Must be for a 14 inch wheel


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> I ran 2+5 Troopers w/29.5s under my 6" Catvos for a little less than year myself...only regret is that I no longer have them. Never had any issues with them that I havnt had from every other set of wheels I've ever had. 60.75" wide under the 6"
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-



That thing is a BEAST!:bigeyes:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Only in 1 size 14x8, 4/110, 3+5


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Only in 1 size 14x8, 4/110, 3+5


Thats the offset on my SS108s....they hang out there a little bit.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well Great. Discount tire just informed me that they are on nation wide back order without an eta on availability


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

funny i just ordered a set of the diablo wheels for my 750 irs...can't wait to mount them up....gonna run 28" outlaws....tried to order the nitros but they were on nation wide back order...got the diablos in 4+3 and they will be here wednesday...got them from discount tire also


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

hemisareslow said:


> funny i just ordered a set of the diablo wheels for my 750 irs...can't wait to mount them up....gonna run 28" outlaws....tried to order the nitros but they were on nation wide back order...got the diablos in 4+3 and they will be here wednesday...got them from discount tire also



I had my heart set on the diablo's but i had to go with these










i went with a 2+5 and I should have them by the weekend! I'm ready to get them


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ hell I like those...and best of all I've never seen them on anybody else's bike.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------

